# TeamWin TWRP 2.0 Recovery Project



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Website: http://www.teamw.in/main

Source: https://github.com/TeamWin/Team-Win-Recovery-Project

Info on TWRP (videos): http://www.androidcentral.com/first-look-teamwin-recovery-project-twrp-20I hope there room for a graphical recovery like TWRP on the TouchPad. Check out the videos above.

I'd also like to see a similar interface for the boot menu.


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

pretty sure they're gonna use clockworkmod to do the recovery stuff. this does look pretty awesome though


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

Really hope we get at least Clockworkmod recovery on our TouchPads to make ROM flashing as easy as possible for newbies to Android.


----------



## cpittman (Aug 16, 2011)

A generous soul provided teamwin with a tp so chances are good we'll be blessed with some twrp love.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

That's good news since I was hoping to get someone here that could port it.


----------



## cpittman (Aug 16, 2011)

*bump*

didn't want to start another thread but i figured people interested would like to see a couple tweets from @agrabren or Kevin Bruckert from team win...

"Kudos to team douche. Thanks to there hard work on getting CM7 on the touchpad, #*TWRP* 2 now loads on the TP too."

"#*twrp* 2 is coming along nicely. We're really just ironing out bugs at this point. We have support for 7 devices (4 phones, 3 tablets)."

"#*twrp* 2 devices: HTC EVO 4G, EVO Shift, EVO 3D, Sensation 4G, Nook Color, HP TouchPad, Moto Xoom, Nexus S, Thunderbolt, ASUS Transformer"

so yeah, in due time we'll have a little twrp2 love too.


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

CWM is good enough for me...don't need anything else


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

I dont know about you guys but I visit CWM once a year.... dont need pretty UI


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

cpittman said:


> *bump*
> 
> didn't want to start another thread but i figured people interested would like to see a couple tweets from @agrabren or Kevin Bruckert from team win...
> 
> ...


Interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in CWM a couple times a week.


----------



## cpittman (Aug 16, 2011)

Idk I enjoy options. lol


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> I'm in CWM a couple times a week.


^this
I'd love to see some twr on this thing!

Sent from my "Clean" Shooter


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, the Nook Color has a start. This is from their Twitter page. http://twitter.com/#%21/agrabren


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I got this email today....

*Response from TeamWin*:

PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL. If you wish, please use "contact us" again.

We've now added the HP TouchPad to our Get Involved page. Most members of team win have a TouchPad already and we're planning to release twrp 2.0 for TouchPad when twrp 2 is released. You can sign up with Get Involved and we'll send emails when twrp is released. You can also follow us on Twitter for updates.


----------

